
The Not So Easy Oculus Rift Constellation Teardown - fezz
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Oculus+Rift+Constellation+Teardown/61128?utm_content=bufferc43a9&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
fezz
Palmer says: "Come on, @iFixit, you can go further than that! :)"

[https://twitter.com/PalmerLuckey/status/715269888948854784](https://twitter.com/PalmerLuckey/status/715269888948854784)

